

Online privacy is dead... if you let it die. - joebasirico
http://blog.securityinnovation.com/blog/2011/10/online-privacy-is-dead-if-you-let-it-die.html

======
loungin
In chrome I run Ghostery, Adblock Plus, and Disconnect.

Any other plugins recommended?

~~~
jdukes
I wish I had a better answer for you but I actually switched away from Chrome
to use this extension. Not only do I not have any helpful plugin
recommendations, I'm actually going to poke a few holes in two of your helpful
recommendations (sorry). If anyone else has good plugin suggestions I would
love to look at them myself.

RequestPolicy is the only plugin I've seen that actually preemptively blocks
all third party requests. (I'd love to hear of more.) There is a request to
get it ported over to Chromium, but that hasn't been done yet as far as I can
tell. The extensions you listed are better than nothing, however none of them
will achieve the same result as RequestPolicy.

Ghostery is probably the best of those plugins, but it's still blacklist
instead of white-list basted. Working the way it's intended Ghostery can make
requests you don't want made, and you will only find out those requests have
been made after. It fails open. This is better than nothing, but I don't feel
it's optimal.

Disconnect on the other hand, if I understand it correctly, does nothing.
Despite honestly good intentions it does not actually protect your privacy at
all, it only creates the illusion of protection. As Panopticlick showed
cookies are the easy way to track you, not the only way. By removing cookies
you remove one method of identification, but you do not actually become
anonymous.

Finally, none of these protect against CSRF which is a nice secondary effect
of RequestPolicy. Sorry I couldn't help more.

